# Gran Turismo 5



## no-no (Nov 25, 2010)

At last! the first truly awesome game for PS3.

I'm getting it at lunchtime, the blackops mania passed me by but I'm actually excited about this.

Who's getting it? Who's up for a race?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 25, 2010)

Fuck that. I'm sure it looks nice, and is a "true, precision representation of driving" (lol), but the last couple were dull as fuck.


----------



## no-no (Nov 25, 2010)

don't like racing games?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 25, 2010)

They're ok, although I much prefer going for a ride - way, way better sensation of speed... 

I just find GT to be too much of a _serious about driving business_ to be fun.


----------



## no-no (Nov 25, 2010)

it's kind of like that in the early stages but once you get a decent car and start messing around with the modifications you can make it handle like a go kart. (and they've included go-karts in this one too)

Also the fact that the physics make an attempt at being realistic makes it so satisfying when you pull off a nice power slide.


----------



## g force (Nov 25, 2010)

Shame the damage model is so unbelieveably bobbins...a driving game where you can't really damage a car. Fail. And the interface is horrific.


----------



## no-no (Nov 25, 2010)

The damage looks ok from what I've seen, it's not destruction derby but I don't want it to be. What do you mean by interface? The menu system? Fucks sake, what kind of criticism is that for a game?

I'm astonished at the lack of love around here.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 25, 2010)

I've got it, played 2 quick games on Arcade last night and it's the mutts.

One thing tho - I initially installed the whole game prior to starting it, and the pointer wouldn't appear in the home menu, so I had to delete and run it from the disc, where it slowly installs all the game data (courses, cars etc) as you load&play. Have you had a similar problem?


----------



## no-no (Nov 25, 2010)

Only just picked it up and now I'm trying to think of an excuse to piss off home early. Sounds odd having install problems on a console.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 25, 2010)

no-no said:


> What do you mean by interface? The menu system? Fucks sake, what kind of criticism is that for a game?



A perfectly valid one.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, the menu system is still a bit sucky, but considerably better than previous incarnations...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm much more interested in the new Hot Pursuit


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm gonna get that too. I *heart* Criterion racing games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 25, 2010)

http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/blog/article/18015/heavy-traffic-blamed-for-gt5-troubles.html

Oh dear.

And the minute + load times sound shit.


----------



## no-no (Nov 26, 2010)

christ, it really is a game and a half. Takes ages to install, you have the option to install all the track and car models to the HD which takes up 8gb.

Once it's installed though the load times are ok, only had a time for a few races last night. Plays great, managed to unlock the go karts. Think I'll be spending a fair amount of time online with that alone.


----------



## stupid kid (Nov 26, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Fuck that. I'm sure it looks nice, and is a "true, precision representation of driving" (lol), but the last couple were dull as fuck.



Missiles and stunt ramps would deffo improve it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 26, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Missiles and stunt ramps would deffo improve it.





But you've got a point - Burnout Paradise was much more my cup of tea than GT.


----------



## Geoffrey (Nov 26, 2010)

Played a wee bit tonight with a mate.  The front ends crap and it's the same old Gran Turismo but it was pretty fine.


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 5, 2010)

The load times are crap and I agree about the main menu screen but the actual racing is good. I've got a nice BMW with black & white stripes

The campervan race is weird though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 6, 2010)

Having spent a little more time immersing myself in the game, the menu system isn't _quite_ that crap - for example, when you're in the A-Spec menu, if you enter a class your active car doesn't qualify for, you can jump direct to your garage which will show you what cars you have available for those races, instead of having to nav back to GT lounge - still, the endless clicking of yes is a pain.

The racing, however, is the dogs bollocks. I'm currently driving a seriously worked up MX-5, and have just purchased my first Skyline from the used dealers. Got my A&B licences over the weekend, my goal this week is to get to international B-class by Sunday. Have been online twice, got some good races (won one, came 2nd in the other ). 

Can't wait for Xmas and I can start using my GT Force steering wheel


----------



## souljacker (Dec 26, 2010)

The wife bought me this for Christmas. I had a little blast last night. It's a cracking game, but what is the point of B Spec? Why would anyone want to play a driving game that they don't drive in?


----------



## starfish (Dec 27, 2010)

Got one for Christmas too, only had time for a few Amateur Series races & have only got to level 4 but will hopefully get a few hours in this week.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 28, 2010)

I did the AMG special series thing at the Nurburgring last night. It is blooming awesome. The driving has a sense of speed that I haven't felt since playing Geoff Crammond's F1 games.

The depth of this game is stunning. There is so much to do and so many races and series to enter. I can see myself spending many hours on this.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 3, 2011)

ive waited forever for this game... its f*ckin brilliant! it really does feel like your driving the f*ckin cars, well just a minor amount of imagination needed.

the 'interface' isnt much good i actually thought it was better on gt4, but never mind all that its still fantastic... and b-spec mode aswell for people who cant drive, or if you dont fancy driving.

i love modding up cars  Ive got a lovely ford focus being modded up a treat at the moment  reminds me of when i was a wannabe boy racer with my wannabe escort xr3i lol

this game has blown me away, i expected ggood but its even better... £45 in game though  i managed to get it £42 in HMV, im sure it was only 329.99 the first week it was out.

for some reason it keeps flashing 'installing' at the bottim of the screen i dont know what thats all about?

driving game perfection

peace


----------



## chriswill (Jan 3, 2011)

Loving this at the moment, is it worth getting a steering wheel? and if so which??


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2011)

> for some reason it keeps flashing 'installing' at the bottim of the screen i dont know what thats all about?



Assuming you didn't go for the pre-install when it offered it to you during the first time you loaded the game, the game is installing bits of the game data (car models, courses etc) onto the PS3s HDD cos it's a fuckload quicker accessing it from the HDD than from the bluray disc. You can turn it off via one of the menus, can't remember which one off the top of my head tho.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 4, 2011)

I got bought this and the Logitech G27 Steering Wheel/Pedals for Xmas.. the fecking wheel is delayed cos of snow though!!! Argh!!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got a GT Force wheel/pedal combo and it fucking rocks


----------



## souljacker (Jan 4, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Assuming you didn't go for the pre-install when it offered it to you during the first time you loaded the game, the game is installing bits of the game data (car models, courses etc) onto the PS3s HDD cos it's a fuckload quicker accessing it from the HDD than from the bluray disc. You can turn it off via one of the menus, can't remember which one off the top of my head tho.


 
I did the pre-install and it still says installing all the time.

The races on the Eiger are great.

My current car is a massively souped up Lancia Delta HF Integrale. I wanted one in the 80's so this is the next best thing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeha I did too, and yes it still keeps installing little bits (the size of the installed file on the HD is nowhere near as big as the BRD, so presumably there's more to come).

I'm still playing around with an insanely modded MX-5. I might start on a Skyline soon.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 4, 2011)

i wish it would show a pic of the car when you are choosing from the used cars to buy, thats a real pain in the ass having to click everyone jus to see what it looks like... and you cant put new wheels on standerd models which is just weird, of course you can irl, and there arnt any racing brakes to buy in the parts shop this time.

the parts shop is generally imporved though  best part of the game is madly doing up some old peice of shit lol, and yay! we can paint the cars after we buy them, and the wheels.

pain in the ass knowing what car to buy that will do the most racesd.. i mean to say that you need certian cars for certain events its better to buy one that will cover a few differant events (at least untill ya credit gets going) but this can be tricky work.

is there an FF which covers all the FF events (like the lightweight and japanese cup etc..) instead of having to buy a differant FF for each event.. i bought a cool focus but it wont do the jap events coz its american i should have bought a jap one to begin with

ah its just minor quibles, i love this game forever.. im going to marry it 

peace


----------



## starfish (Jan 4, 2011)

^^
I know what you mean, absolutely loving it but i have a couple of quibles with it too. Some of the prize cars are a bit daft. I just won the Lupo Cup with a rallyesque Lupo GTi, whats the prize, a bog standard Lupo 1.4. Also i only need to win the European Vintage thing in Beginner to complete all Beginner races. Can i find a decent European car from between 1960-79 anywhere, can i fuck. But as you say theyre all minor compared to its good points.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 5, 2011)

its easy to run out of money init, 

(minior quibble)


----------



## souljacker (Jan 6, 2011)

starfish said:


> ^^
> I know what you mean, absolutely loving it but i have a couple of quibles with it too. Some of the prize cars are a bit daft. I just won the Lupo Cup with a rallyesque Lupo GTi, whats the prize, a bog standard Lupo 1.4. Also i only need to win the European Vintage thing in Beginner to complete all Beginner races. Can i find a decent European car from between 1960-79 anywhere, can i fuck. But as you say theyre all minor compared to its good points.


 
Jag E-type '61. Keep an eye out in the used car thing. It will show up eventually. It will also win you the world classic car races too.


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Jag E-type '61. Keep an eye out in the used car thing. It will show up eventually. It will also win you the world classic car races too.


 
An Alfa Spider 66 or 68 popped up earlier so bought that.

In case anyone hasnt found out, for easy money, go to Seasonal Events & do Bonus Race 2 in the Mini. Come first & you pick up 200,000. Nice


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> An Alfa Spider 66 or 68 popped up earlier so bought that.


 
I tried it with one of them and it was shit!


----------



## no-no (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up an old lotus elan for the vintage cup. The cars in the 2nd hand list are updated each time you complete a race.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> An Alfa Spider 66 or 68 popped up earlier so bought that.
> 
> In case anyone hasnt found out, for easy money, go to Seasonal Events & do Bonus Race 2 in the Mini. Come first & you pick up 200,000. Nice


 
Do they start rusting as soon as you race them in the wet?


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 9, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Jag E-type '61. Keep an eye out in the used car thing. It will show up eventually. It will also win you the world classic car races too.


 
shit it was there but now its not 

i hope it wil come back around


----------



## starfish (Jan 9, 2011)

souljacker said:


> I tried it with one of them and it was shit!


 
Its not great but it was enough to win the races i needed.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 12, 2011)

starfish said:


> An Alfa Spider 66 or 68 popped up earlier so bought that.
> 
> In case anyone hasnt found out, for easy money, go to Seasonal Events & do Bonus Race 2 in the Mini. Come first & you pick up 200,000. Nice


 
Thanks for this tip. I tried a couple of seasonal races, won SHITloads of cash and it totally opened up the game for me. I was just about to give up on it as well. I'm now level 23 and I've got Bugattis, Ferraris, allsorts.

the great thing about the seasonal races is you pick the relevant car, stick some racing tyres on it (the expensive ones!) soup it up a bit and bingo, cash time.

Seriously great tip, thanks Starfish. I owe you an internet beer.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 12, 2011)

spitfire said:


> Thanks for this tip. I tried a couple of seasonal races, won SHITloads of cash and it totally opened up the game for me. I was just about to give up on it as well. I'm now level 23 and I've got Bugattis, Ferraris, allsorts.
> 
> the great thing about the seasonal races is you pick the relevant car, stick some racing tyres on it (the expensive ones!) soup it up a bit and bingo, cash time.
> 
> Seriously great tip, thanks Starfish. I owe you an internet beer.


 
same here i owe you virtual beers starfish, top tip


----------



## starfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Aw cheers guys .


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 12, 2011)

no-no said:


> I picked up an old lotus elan for the vintage cup. The cars in the 2nd hand list are updated each time you complete a race.


 
The Nurburgring Nordschleife at racing speeds.

In something as fragile as a Lotus.

So, where do I send the flowers?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 12, 2011)

Bakunin said:


> The Nurburgring Nordschleife at racing speeds.
> 
> In something as fragile as a Lotus.
> 
> So, where do I send the flowers?


 
The Nurburgring is pretty intense. Not too bad in an average to fast car. I tried it in a Dale Earnhardt Jnr. NASCAR.

It didn't go well.......


----------



## starfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Havent done the Nurbugring in anything mental this time round but used to do it in GT4 in a souped up M5 or an RUF, that was fun.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 12, 2011)

It's pretty good in a decent car. I did it in a souped up M3 and it is quite manageable. Just picked up the new SLS AMG Merc. and it's a bit more difficult. Purely because of the speed. You need to stamp on the brakes and i keep leaving it too late. Screeeeeech, barrier, bounce, barrier, bounce, where'd that track go?

But I think the second best tip anyone could get (after Starfish' tip) is, that if you have a car that is a handful. Stick the expensive tyres on it (Cr. 36,000). It makes SO much difference.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 19, 2011)

starfish said:


> An Alfa Spider 66 or 68 popped up earlier so bought that.
> 
> In case anyone hasnt found out, for easy money, go to Seasonal Events & do Bonus Race 2 in the Mini. Come first & you pick up 200,000. Nice


 
Erm, where are the seasonal events? i cant find them?  help!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> Erm, where are the seasonal events? i cant find them?  help!


 
Just under the Open Lounge


----------



## spitfire (Jan 19, 2011)

Took me ages as well. But they are actually really obvious. Bit small though.

In between the menu bar on the left and the A spec races .

Hope that helps.


----------



## starfish (Jan 19, 2011)

spitfire said:


> I've got Bugattis, Ferraris, allsorts.


 
Won a Bugatti the other night. Jesus H Christ its fast & that was before i souped it up a bit. Mental.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 20, 2011)

I've gone from 300k credits, level 15 to 2.2million level 21 in 3 nights from doing the seasonal races! W00t!!!


----------



## starfish (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone completed the Jeff Gordon Nascar school yet in Special? I spent about 3 hours this afternoon trying to do the final event with no bloody success. If you have please let me know how the fuck you did it? There has to some knack to it that im just not getting.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2011)

My Logitech G27 arrived today.. OMG! Such a better game with a wheel!!!


----------



## starfish (Feb 8, 2011)

Havent really done much of the Drift Trials but got hooked a bit tonight. Was leaping about when i got into the top 10,000 on the Grand Valley one. It can be quite addictive.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 21, 2011)

i cant fimnd these seasonal races for love not money ): what the hell am i doing wrong? has it gotta be online forst or something?? its just not an option on my version ive got a-spec and b-spec and 'special races' but no seasonal races ?????


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2011)

Have you been updating the game with all the latest updates? It was added on as an after market thing as far as i know.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 21, 2011)

update? i didnt know you could update.. how do i do that then?

bloody typical... maybe once it might be an idea if they put everything on the bloody disk... i hate having to update


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2011)

is your ps3 on the internet?


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 21, 2011)

spitfire said:


> is your ps3 on the internet?


 
not usually, i did make an account though but my connection speed is so slow i dont bother usin it on the internet (2meg connection), but i have an account if needed

what can i do to make these seasonal races happen then? im missing out on this money making aspect to the game


----------



## starfish (Feb 21, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> i cant fimnd these seasonal races for love not money ): what the hell am i doing wrong? has it gotta be online forst or something?? its just not an option on my version ive got a-spec and b-spec and 'special races' but no seasonal races ?????


 
Id imagine yould have to be online for them as they change every 2 weeks or so & youve missed the big money ones, they stopped a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2011)

It would probably be worth going online to get the latest game updates and your PS3 system software updated every now and then.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 21, 2011)

so the seasonal races is an online thing only then?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2011)

....


----------



## starfish (Feb 21, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> so the seasonal races is an online thing only then?


 
Yes. & there is a big money bonus race there now as well. They disappearred for a few weeks.

I just went on the game not connected to the net & i couldnt access them.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 22, 2011)

ok peep's thanx for help


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 18, 2011)

what does the open lounge do?

is racing people online any good?

do you peep's reckon the steering wheel is worth having?

cheers


----------



## starfish (Mar 22, 2011)

Open Lounge is just where the online racing is. It shows all the rooms set up which tracks theyre racing on & car restrictions. Havent actually raced online yet so can comment on that, also dont have a steering wheel so ditto.


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 24, 2011)

i play this more than any other game was the same with gt4 its almost intoxicating...im not even that good at it though tbh i just go for raw BHP and tuning to progress in the game rather than being much of a skilled racer... i crash into walls and spin out alot lol. altlough ive always been one to spin out and crash from going to fast heh

i had red dead redemtion at the same time as i had gt5 and ive only put on red dead about 4 times, bit of a waste really i should only buy one game at a time in futer.

peace


----------



## starfish (Mar 24, 2011)

I know what you mean. CoD has taken a big back seat since i got this. Im not the most subtle driver either, if youre in front i'll barge you out of the way & im lost without the driving line. But yeah, great stuff


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't really get driving games, except for this one ...


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 6, 2011)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I don't really get driving games, except for this one ...




that was brilliant!

i never managed to beat GT4 i mistly just kee basking into things, i dont think i even got half way


----------

